# Anyone done a river cruise?



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 10, 2015)

We're talking about taking a Viking cruise through wine country in France. We have friends in Paris and Brussels so would visit with them as well. And, might go back to Carcasonne. 

Would like to know what others have experienced with river cruises.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 10, 2015)

I have always wanted to do the Viking cruises through Central Europe.

How cool if you do it.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 10, 2015)

Viking is forever offering "2-for-1" deals.  Anyone who pays full price by not choosing one of the deals is a sucker.

That said, I did one about a year and half ago. Have to say it was a very good value.  Port handling was excellent.  On-board service was great.  The "included" shore tours were generally quite good but the pace was hurried.  For at least some of the ports it's best to do your own research and sort out what you want to see in detail.  Then just do it on your own or use the provided tour to get to that point then just drop out and find your own way back to the boat.

Dining can be an issue.  The food is good.  The service is s-l-o-w as it has to be in order to feed so many at a serving.  There are a few occasions when there is an alternative on an upper deck but don't count on it.  Your only other choice may be a meager selection of bar snacks.  If they're serving something you don't like you're pretty well screwed unless it's in a port where you can go shoreside and find a place on your own.

Despite that we felt it was a good value and I'd recommend Viking subject to the would-be cruiser being informed as above and deciding for themselves.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 10, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> I have always wanted to do the Viking cruises through Central Europe.



Keep in mind that Viking doesn't really like having unaccompanied minors on board.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 11, 2015)

No kids and we're vegetarian. We're vegan at home but that's not usually possible if we're out or traveling. Although, selections have become much better and they're especially good in other countries. The US still thinks that "vegetarian" means lots of fatty cheese and eggs. 

I saw where Viking offers some two-for-one's but don't know if that's who we'll go with. Still looking ... 

The Best River Cruises - Cruise Critic - River Cruising


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 12, 2015)

Check this out.

Luxury All-Inclusive Hotel Barge Cruises in Europe


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 13, 2015)

I've always wanted to do the self-drive canal boat thing and go with a companion. Big cruises with lots of people don't appeal to me.

Canal Narrow Boat Self-Drive Cruising - Shropshire-Llangollen - Empress Holidays and Canal Boat Rental


----------



## longknife (Sep 13, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Check this out.
> 
> Luxury All-Inclusive Hotel Barge Cruises in Europe



During my 12 years in Europe, I was always fascinated by the barges. I met some in Vienna who had boarded a family-owned barge in Rotterdam and was on their way to the Black Sea, actually going to Istanbul. I think it was taking several months and they were getting along just wonderfully with the barge owners and operators; Nothing fancy, just good old fashioned hospitality


----------



## DGS49 (Nov 3, 2015)

I am also considering a European river boat cruise for next summer.

The most poignant factor I've come across in my research is that THE RIVER CONDITIONS are a huge, unpredictable factor in a Euro river cruise.  If the rivers are too high (as in Spring), some of the boats won't clear under some bridges, and if the river is too low (mid-summer), some of the boats can't navigate. (typical draft is 5-6 feet).  Apparently they don't have the sophisticated system of locks & dams that we do here, to keep the rivers navigable (although they do have some locks and dams).

What the cruise lines do, generally, is to convert to a motor-coach tour, without refunds or any special consideration for the future.  Sometimes this affects one or two stops, and sometimes it affects the entire cruise.  The cruise lines never mention this factor, although between 10-15% of all river cruises in Europe are negatively impacted by river conditions.  Obviously, it would be a big disappointment, and would totally void the main reason why you are choosing a boat rather than a motor-coach tour: not having to re-pack your bags every day.

Viking is the "Chevrolet" of Euro river cruising, with others being more and less opulent, depending on price.  Viking wants payment up front for next year's cruises, which leads me to believe they are cash-poor.  They have been building new boats with reckless abandon for several years, so that may be why.

I will shortly be in a position to take advantage of "last minute" fares and discounts, as both my wife and I are planning to be fully retired by April 1st.  But every time I follow one of those ads or links, it goes up in smoke, and you are looking at the same rates for the next cruise as they are asking for a cruise a year from now.  I intend to keep trying.


----------

